# MiraCast



## poorandunlucky (Jan 19, 2018)

I asked in Desktop Usage > Multimedia/Gaming but I got no responses...

So before the holidays I got my Christmas bonus, and with it I got myself a LG UJ6300 4K HDR TV (49") (got it because it's got the second best input lag across 2017 models tested by rtings.com and was something like $500 off at BestBuy)...

I had a flat screen TV before (ofc, kinda), but it wasn't the smart kind...  I tried an Android stick but Android 4.4 only goes so far and $20 was about all I was willing to invest in that sort of thing with the Xbox, but now, even if WebOS is kinda simple at best, it's well integrated and it's bringing back the "TV" experience back into my life, instead of "watching stuff on the xbox"...  idk if anyone understands, but it's kinda the difference between having a firewall and running a firewall... I think... maybe...  Anyway...

My point is: Is there MiraCast for FreeBSD?

I kinda want to enjoy that modern commodity with my exotic operating system...  : <


----------



## tingo (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't think Miracast / Wi-Di (Wireless Display protocol) is supported on FreeBSD. If you Google it, you only find a few old threads from FreeBSD mailinglists, saying "not supported".


----------



## poorandunlucky (Jan 24, 2018)

tingo said:


> I don't think Miracast / Wi-Di (Wireless Display protocol) is supported on FreeBSD. If you Google it, you only find a few old threads from FreeBSD mailinglists, saying "not supported".



You're lucky, I didn't find anything...  : \


----------

